# Powder Paint on spinner blades/spoons



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

Anyone have any suggestions for powder coating spinner blades for use on crawler harnesses/weapons? I have tried just heating the blade like I do jig heads, but the paint doesn't stick very well.

Thanks,
Joel


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

I use a heat gun, bought a cheap one at harbor freight for $10 that works well. It stands up on the handle and I just hold the blade directly over top of it and turn it a few times, probably for about 1 minute before applying the paint. It's really easy to do. Here are a few pics of some of my blades.

These were done with candy colors to help reflect the light. I got the 2 tone by dipping a brush in the paint and tapping it over the heated blade, reheat and then do the other color. If you don't get everything covered you can reheat and add paint to the thin areas also. These were the 1st ones I did, they came out ok but I'm a little better at it now. The 2 on the bottom are kind of stippled, that's from bad paint that has been subjected to high temps/humidity. At least that's what the people from pro-tec said.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i tried some nice gold tape last week and it held up well...so far


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

Jerkin
Those blades look pretty good to me. I must not have been heating them up enough. I didn't think it would take longer to heat up a blade than a jig head, but I must be wrong.

Thanks,
Joel


----------

